# LED Beleuchtung H100i ?



## T_O_O_L_P (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor mir demnächst die H100i zu kaufen.
Allerdings wird mir die funktion vom Corsair Link nicht klar,
kann ich damit nur die Lüfterdrehzahl und die Pumpengeschwindigkeit einstellen?
Oder kann ich über den Corsair Link anschluss auch LED streifen ansteuern,
damit mein Gehäuse auch in der gleichen Farbe wie das Corsair logo auf der H100i leuchtet?

MfG Flo


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi Flo,

Mit der H100i und Corsair Link kannst du die Lüfter der H100i steuern. Insgesamt bis zu vier Stück für den Radiator. Die LED in der Pumpe kann auch frei in der Farbe eingestellt werden oder aber in Abhängigkeit der Flüssigkeitstemperatur, bzw. der CPU-Temperatur.

Weitere LED-Streifen sind ohne Weiteres nicht damit steuerbar. Hier benötigt man dann zusätzlich z.B. das Corsair Link Lighting Kit mit den LED-Streifen. Dann kann man alles über den enhaltenen Corsair Link Commander steuern und einstellen.

Bei Fragen, bitte her damit.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (10. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wo könnte ich das Lighting Kit bestellen?
Und wo kann ich die LED Streifen nachkaufen?

Mfg Flo


----------



## Nori_GER (10. Dezember 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://www.corsair.com/us/corsair-link/corsair-link-kits/corsair-link-cooling-node-552.html


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (11. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Wie markiere ich einen Eintrag im Forum als Gelöst?

MfG Flo


----------

